# Deadheadskier Got Engaged!!!!!!11!one1!



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha... sucker :dunce:




No really, congratulations.  Pass on my best wishes to the lucky guy...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats Greg...but since you're still officially single..this is your last chance to hook up with some hippie chicks at a JamBand festival..


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

:lol:  Way to help him keep it on the DL. 

In all seriousness, congrats!  Marriage... it's not easy, but it's worth it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Congrats Greg...but since you're still officially single..this is your last chance to hook up with some hippie chicks at a JamBand festival..



um.....though I do like moguls, please don't confuse me with king goose stomper.....name's ryan

....the challenge in that hook up, is J is always with me at said festival.....perhaps she might be interested too though :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  Way to help him keep it on the DL.
> 
> In all seriousness, congrats!  Marriage... it's not easy, but it's worth it.



What are friends for, after all.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> perhaps she might be interested too though :lol:



Sounds like you got yourself a keeper...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> um.....though I do like moguls, please don't confuse me with king goose stomper.....name's ryan
> 
> ....the challenge in that hook up, is J is always with me at said festival.....perhaps she might be interested too though :lol:



Exactly..you really should have had a threesome with the elderly midget prostitute in Portland..a great story to tell your future kids someday...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Exactly..you really should have had a threesome with the elderly midget prostitute in Portland..a great story to tell your future kids someday...



correction

elderly midget crack head prostitute :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats DHS! When's the kid due? :razz:


----------



## Paul (Jul 15, 2008)

Congratulations Ryan!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrat, DHS!  Does she know yet?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Congratulations Ryan!



Kewl wedding register. Ball and chain is covered, I got them the matching cod piece and chastity belt.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Congrat, DHS!  Does she know yet?



....indeed she does....amazing what you can convince a woman to do when you get enough drinks in her :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Congratulations Ryan!



Ha! Doesn't have to be that way though. Just gotta set the precedent at the outset that you guys should have semi-independent lives too. That's a bit more difficult once the kids come along, but I still feel it's important. Married couples don't _have _to do _everything _together. Marriage is all about balance.

Congrats and best of luck DHS!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Kewl wedding register. Ball and chain is covered, I got them the matching cod piece and chastity belt.



Don't forget the home castration kit.


----------



## dmc (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice - I've been engaged for the last 10 years...

congrats!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

dmc said:


> Nice - I've been engaged for the last 10 years...
> 
> congrats!



that's about my speed :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> that's about my speed :lol:



werd... x a billion.


I don't like to rush into things...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> that's about my speed :lol:



So is the wedding going to be next summer???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 15, 2008)

Ryan -- Kudos my man !!

 --- I wish you both long life , good health and untold happiness !!!!!!!!!!!!

As other have said with the RIGHT one ---------------marriage is a JOY 

Best damn move i ever made


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks to all the well wishes and/or warnings :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 15, 2008)

Congratulations! Done right, it's the start of the best. I second Greg's take on the balance thing.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

I told you to "buy a pair"not give yours away.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just gotta set the precedent at the outset that you guys should have semi-independent lives too. That's a bit more difficult once the kids come along, but I still feel it's important. Married couples don't _have _to do _everything _together. Marriage is all about balance.




The sisterhood has trained your wife well.... she's got you convince of that mantra.


Congrats! DHS


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I told you to "buy a pair"not give yours away.



Wow.  Tough crowd.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I told you to "buy a pair"not give yours away.



they weren't given away, they were taken away

girl knows what she wants and takes it


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> they weren't given away, they were taken away
> 
> girl knows what she wants and takes it


clink clink..........that's the sound of yours dropping into her jewelry box.
Good thing you got those boots now!


*please take this in the humourous tone in which its intended


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Get yourself one of these 






She'll want to keep trying after you 2 say "I do" until a little DHS shows up.  You'll keep having fun with the soon to be Mrs. DHS then for a long time to come! 

Congrats!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha about the do it yourself vacetomy kit...I'm thinking of getting one soon...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha about the do it yourself vacetomy kit...I'm thinking of getting one soon...



Please do, but _*DON'T*_ post a TR. uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Please do, but _*DON'T*_ post a TR. uke:



That way if a girl I'm seeing ends up pregnant..and we end up on the Montell Williams show..I'll know that I'm not the father..lol


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

Suggestion:
Before you say "I do", send her on a girls only ski weekend with me, Severine, and Volklgirl.

Trust me!

(Scares you when I say "trust me", eh?)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Suggestion:
> Before you say "I do", send her on a girls only ski weekend with me, Severine, and Volklgirl.
> 
> Trust me!
> ...



If only I could be a fly on the wall at the girls only ski weekend...to see the pillowfights of course..


----------



## snoseek (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha about the do it yourself vacetomy kit...I'm thinking of getting one soon...



I'll throw some $$$ into the pot for mankind. Anyone else?


----------



## snoseek (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh yeah and good luck on your next stage of life, when and where is it going down?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Suggestion:
> Before you say "I do", send her on a girls only ski weekend with me, Severine, and Volklgirl.
> 
> Trust me!
> ...


Oooooh, I almost forgot, MRGisevil will be invited as well.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If only I could be a fly on the wall at the girls only ski weekend...to see the pillowfights of course..


Trust me


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Suggestion:
> Before you say "I do", send her on a girls only ski weekend with me, Severine, and Volklgirl.
> 
> Trust me!
> ...





Trekchick said:


> Oooooh, I almost forgot, MRGisevil will be invited as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me when I say that a ski weekend with Trekchick is life changing.    But in a good way, I promise!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Oh yeah and good luck on your next stage of life, when and where is it going down?



Thinking of just renting a big house on a lake in NH the weekend after labor day when the water is still warm enough for swimming, but the prices on the houses go way down.  Real simple party with me and chef friends doing the food.  I spent ten years ripping off newlyweds catering and I'll be damned if I'm going to spend that kind of money.  I can get all the food cheaper than what hotels or restaurants pay and our family and friends won't have to pay $7.50 a drink.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Suggestion:
> Before you say "I do", send her on a girls only ski weekend with me, Severine, and Volklgirl.
> 
> Trust me!
> ...



I do that and I won't get the chance to say 'I do'


J is not a skier nor will she ever be.  She can't stand the snow and the cold.  Thankfully she's very tolerant of my hobby


----------



## 2knees (Jul 15, 2008)

much luck and congratulations.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Suggestion:
> Before you say "I do", send her on a girls only ski weekend with me, Severine, and Volklgirl.
> 
> Trust me!
> ...



That's almost as scary as a double dog daring of Trekchick!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I do that and I won't get the chance to say 'I do'
> 
> 
> J is not a skier nor will she ever be.  She can't stand the snow and the cold.


Could someone please please please tell my husband how lucky he is to have me!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Could someone please please please tell my husband how lucky he is to have me!!!!




He has to be told   If he needs a reminder, just jump on your mountain bike and duplicate your avatar pic of last week


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Could someone please please please tell my husband how lucky he is to have me!!!!



Definitely, I wish my wife had your enthusiasm for skiing and biking. Although I don't know if I could afford to support two gear addictions.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> He has to be told   If he needs a reminder, just jump on your mountain bike and duplicate your avatar pic of last week


Most assuredly NOT a repeat of the avatar pic of this week!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Most assuredly NOT a repeat of the avatar pic of this week!!!



Most definately!


----------



## hardline (Jul 15, 2008)

congrats


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ccskier (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Thinking of just renting a big house on a lake in NH the weekend after labor day when the water is still warm enough for swimming, but the prices on the houses go way down.  Real simple party with me and chef friends doing the food.  I spent ten years ripping off newlyweds catering and I'll be damned if I'm going to spend that kind of money.  I can get all the food cheaper than what hotels or restaurants pay and our family and friends won't have to pay $7.50 a drink.



Yeah Ryan, I remember those weddings.  What a waste of money.  We looked into having our wedding at the hof, wanted about $60g's had it on the other side of the hill at Sterling Ridge and saved about 50%.  Congrats on the engagement.  As long as you have fun, the wedding doesn't matter.  To this day, I wish that I took the check my father inlaw offered me and had a huge party for about a 10th of the price.  Big weddings are over-rated.  It goes by like a blur and you will not even remember it.

Congrats again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

ccskier said:


> a huge party for about a 10th of the price.  Big weddings are over-rated.  It goes by like a blur and you will not even remember it.
> 
> Congrats again.



Thank you

and 

Bingo

We won't have a tremendous amount of financial backing and even if we did, neither of us want to blow major cash on one party.  By renting a house and taking care of the food and beverage on our own through the connections we have, we'll be able to have a rippin party for about 100 people with far better food and booze than is served at banquets for abut four grand total.  no $2000 Mary Ball photographer, no $1500 flower bill, no $130++ a guest food tab, no $30 a bottle wine that I can get for $8.....nada.  Sure, having all that taken care of is nice, but such a huge waste of money no matter how great it is in my opinion.

Now, the honeymoon?  That I'll blow some cash on


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 15, 2008)

girls weekend sounds good to me. 

DHS.... I give you this advice: Mexican citizenship is as simple as filling out this little form that asks for your name and date of birth. You might want to take that into consideration before Bridezillah eats your fiance and destroys the city.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Thank you
> 
> and
> 
> ...



I kind of figured you would be going that route. I have probably been involved in 100 weddings over the years and can really see the appeal of eating way better food in a much more casual atmosphere for a small small fraction of the cost.I can only imagine how much better the experience would be. I think we will take the same route eventually.


----------



## Paul (Jul 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> DHS.... I give you this advice: Mexican citizenship is as simple as filling out this little form that asks for your name and date of birth. You might want to take that into consideration before Bridezillah eats your fiance and destroys the city.



This!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a word of Wedding planning advice............
I eloped, made a deal with my parents that they could give me 1/2 the money they'd spend on a wedding so I could have a kick ass honeymoon.
Went to Hawaii for 2 weeks...............Do it!!!!
Well, Hawaii may not be your destination of choice, but still, you won't remember half the wedding day, but the honeymoon will be chiseled in your mind forever!!!


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just a word of Wedding planning advice............
> I eloped, made a deal with my parents that they could give me 1/2 the money they'd spend on a wedding so I could have a kick ass honeymoon.
> Went to Hawaii for 2 weeks...............Do it!!!!
> Well, Hawaii may not be your destination of choice, but still, you won't remember half the wedding day, but the honeymoon will be chiseled in your mind forever!!!


She makes an excellent point!

Even though we didn't go hog wild with the wedding and kept it very affordable, what I really wanted to do was rent out a B&B in NH for the whole immediate family to stay for the weekend.  I wanted a ceremony in the field with Mt. Washington in the background.  I got out-voted.  It's been 8.5 years since I proposed that and I still wish we had done it.  I don't recall a whole lot of the actual wedding day... the pictures are a reminder but that's it.  Little things like Brian stepping on my gown when we were announced at the reception and ripping it.  Brian complaining that the DJ (my cousin) was too loud.  The tophat.  The after party at my parents' house.  But I don't remember many *details*.  And I barely ate because I was so busy entertaining all the guests.

Do what you feel is right in your heart.  And spend the money on the honeymoon.  I don't think you'll ever regret that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just a word of Wedding planning advice............
> I eloped, made a deal with my parents that they could give me 1/2 the money they'd spend on a wedding so I could have a kick ass honeymoon.
> Went to Hawaii for 2 weeks...............Do it!!!!
> Well, Hawaii may not be your destination of choice, but still, you won't remember half the wedding day, but the honeymoon will be chiseled in your mind forever!!!



haha, if I could ever find a time/job in life where I could take two weeks off.......sigh, seems like a dream right now.

right now...we're thinking Bermuda for probably six nights / days ....will be nice.  This place specifically...

http://www.9beaches.com/


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

That was the first and last time we took that kind of time for a vacation of any kind, but still, it was worth it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> right now...we're thinking Bermuda for probably six nights / days ....will be nice.  This place specifically...
> 
> http://www.9beaches.com/



Uh? No February honeymoon in Jackson Hole?


We went to Bavaria and stayed in a little village right up against the alps. Split our time between trips to Salzburg and Munich with hiking and biking in the alps.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> girls weekend sounds good to me.
> 
> DHS.... I give you this advice: Mexican citizenship is as simple as filling out this little form that asks for your name and date of birth. You might want to take that into consideration before Bridezillah eats your fiance and destroys the city.



Is Marc invited to girls weekend?


----------



## mondeo (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> J is not a skier nor will she ever be.  She can't stand the snow and the cold.  Thankfully she's very tolerant of my hobby



Just keep turning down the heat gradually during the winter. Get her used to the cold, and save a buck in the process!

And congrats!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Is Marc invited to girls weekend?



An engineer invited to girls' weekend? I think not.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Suggestion:
> Before you say "I do", send her on a girls only ski weekend with me, Severine, and Volklgirl.
> 
> Trust me!
> ...



Can I come?:smile:


----------



## Terry (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats DHS. Getting married is the best move that I have ever made. We have been married for 24 years and get along great. She is my favorite ski buddy, hiking partner, and friend. But you do need to have your own space as well. Good decision on the wedding plans. I could never understand why people spend exhorbant amounts of money on a wedding that is over in a few hours. We had a small gathering with family and friends that we catered ourselves and had a fun and inexpensive time. As far as I am concerned it was just as good as a big stuffy wedding. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 16, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Can I come?:smile:


Ummmmmmmmmm, NO!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> Is Marc invited to girls weekend?



Seeing as you lack the proper anatomy to physically be considered a man... I don't see why not.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 16, 2008)

So, the soon to be Mrs DHS is not a skier, is she an Apres' Skier?


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> I don't like to rush into things...




I'm slow...
I was married once 1989-90...
Beowtch told me to come home half way through a Jackson Hole trip...
i looked outside - it was DUMPING...  I asked her if she was serious... She said "yes"...
I told her I'd move my stuff out when I got home...  I did...


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm slow...
> I was married once 1989-90...
> Beowtch told me to come home half way through a Jackson Hole trip...
> i looked outside - it was DUMPING...  I asked her if she was serious... She said "yes"...
> I told her I'd move my stuff out when I got home...  I did...



Yeah, I def. don't blame you.  And that situation wouldn't have even had to be about skiing/riding and it would have completely turned me off.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Seeing as you lack the proper anatomy to physically be considered a man... I don't see why not.



w00t.  I'm bringing the slide rule.  Stand back and get ready to party.


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I def. don't blame you.  And that situation wouldn't have even had to be about skiing/riding and it would have completely turned me off.



I guess the moral to that story is..

Don't let someone try to change who you are...  You essence... You mojo...  Some stuff is good to change to live with someone but that deep down stuff is what makes a person unique...  Like skiing..  and mountains... and stuff...


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> I guess the moral to that story is..
> 
> Don't let someone try to change who you are...  You essence... You mojo...  Some stuff is good to change to live with someone but that deep down stuff is what makes a person unique...  Like skiing..  and mountains... and stuff...



I hear ya, I'm lucky to have Meredith.  The only thing I change around her I do voluntarily and it's attempting to cut back on the cussin'... so probably not a bad thing.

The girl not only doesn't want me to stop any of my "risky" hobbies, but wants to learn to ski herself, which it pretty cool for a girl who has seriously bad Raynaud's disease.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 16, 2008)

Woah, woah, woah.... wouldn't Raynaud's + cold weather sport = x?


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> I hear ya, I'm lucky to have Meredith.  The only thing I change around her I do voluntarily and it's attempting to cut back on the cussin'... so probably not a bad thing.
> 
> The girl not only doesn't want me to stop any of my "risky" hobbies, but wants to learn to ski herself, which it pretty cool for a girl who has seriously bad Raynaud's disease.



Raynauds disease isn't the best condition for winter activity glad she can get past it....  

I cut back on the ass scratching and i promise to wear a shirt to the post office now because of Lexie..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Uh? No February honeymoon in Jackson Hole?
> 
> 
> We went to Bavaria and stayed in a little village right up against the alps. Split our time between trips to Salzburg and Munich with hiking and biking in the alps.



 That looks like a great place !!!


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

She's alright when she bundles up.  Little trick of taping handwarmers to the wrists helps a lot too.

She's much better when she's physically active in the cold since the vasocontractive reaction is counteracted by pull for dialation from the cardiovascular work... so I think we'll be getting into some gentle touring stuff right off... maybe get some snow shoes for her.  But she runs all winter along, mostly along the banks of the Charles.  Which I tell her is crazy, but I don't really have much ground to stand on while calling out crazy...

My other ski partner Nate has it real bad too, but he can deal with it alright with big gloves and staying moving.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Woah, woah, woah.... wouldn't Raynaud's + cold weather sport = x?



 In MOST cases thats certain . Two women i know of that USED to ski  had to quit bcuz of it . There is short term  temp relief (about  5 years) from certain types of cosmetic surgery . One of my best ski buddes wife - just went thru the process and is MUCH more comfortablre - She was both a downhiller and XC skier for years and is in GREAT Shape


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm slow...
> I was married once 1989-90...
> Beowtch told me to come home half way through a Jackson Hole trip...
> i looked outside - it was DUMPING...  I asked her if she was serious... She said "yes"...
> I told her I'd move my stuff out when I got home...  I did...



Wow..during a Jackson Hole trip..I wouldn't come home for anything...I already told my Dad not to die during ski season if he wants me to attend his funeral..lol


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> In MOST cases thats certain . Two women i know of that USED to ski  had to quit bcuz of it . There is short term  temp relief (about  5 years) from certain types of cosmetic surgery . One of my best ski buddes wife - just went thru the process and is MUCH more comfortablre - She was both a downhiller and XC skier for years and is in GREAT Shape



You can get microvascular surgery as well.. which I don't think is considered cosmetic....

In any case, I should have said she's got Raynaud's _syndrome_ and not the disease.


----------

